# Easton EC90 zero offset post



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has used one of the posts in the title, I need a new post (in 31.6mm) and was after real life reviews on this post, good and bad.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I used one for over a year. Never had any issues w/ it other than it was too much setback for my current frame and I felt that in the end, I couldnt get the proper seat angle w/ THEIR one bolt adjustment-- incidentally, when I switched to a control tech post, also a one bolt setup, I was able to find the seat angle I needed.
That said, they easton post was durable- just make sure you tighten the saddle rail clamp- I think they spec it 7-10nm.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I know that it is much hated for it's initial setup but look at the USE Alien with the Cyclops (one bolt) head.

Once the saddle is set it is a great seatpost. Lighter and less expensive than the EC90 Zero post.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I got one the same size, since 2007. It's almost been about a year so far and no problems. 

I use an aluminum frame with an Ariones.


----------



## Hoffman (Jul 29, 2008)

I installed an EC90 on a road bike a year ago for a customer, using proper torque wrench and setting and it cracked on the first ride, vertical crack down the rear about 4" long.

Easton warrantied it no problem, but customer went to a Thomson and never looked back. If you want the weight savings (slight, not sure of actual weights), I say go for the ec90, but if you want ease of setup and peace of mind, go Thomson. Just a tradeoff, you know? Many people are happy with both.

Hoffman


----------

